# We Have It All Tore Apart, What Now? Leak..



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

this is what was behind the leak that the guys said he fixed.. :O

we now have the front end tore out to the frame. What a MESS! Any advice before my husband moves forward?? lol


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

we couldnt stand the thought of all that under there! even if the floor was solid, leak was stopped, we KNEW what was there, so out it came lol
I have no doubt he can build it back, just wondering what to do about the lamination, what to put inside to stick it to lol


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

It will be better than new when he's done! thumbleft I did something similar in a Prowler I had before my Outback. It also had a front end leak that got by the original owner. It looked very much like yours does when I got through tearing it apart. My DW thought I was crazy... not too unusual in my case.

I had a concern for mold spores so I got busy with a little bleach solution. I let the whole thing dry well by fan and controlled temperature. I seem to remember about three days of heated trailer with an free standing fan blowing. I finally decided that Kiltz painted on any porous surface was in order. I did use rigid foam insulation held in place with construction adhesive and found some paneling at Lowes that my wife liked.

I only had the trailer for a year or so prior to selling it and getting my Outback. The new owner asked questions and I explained what I'd done. He pressed on the panels and liked the solid feel. He purchased and I felt confident he was getting a good older trailer. I with Robert and your husband, i can't get that feeling of "What if?" out of my head. Good luck on the fix. Let's see the result when you're done!

Leigh


----------



## 2yorkiesmom (Mar 16, 2016)

thanks guys, its a good thing he is handy, cause poor and unhandy dont go together lol, I'd love to just say heck with it, but gotta do whats in the budget  
the sides have delamination, but we havent found leaks yet, praying we DONT lol


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

So how goes the repair? Haven't heard from you so thought I'd ask. Hope you're on track to go for that last camping trip.

Leigh


----------

